# Dell 922 printer - print head error



## redbravada (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a Dell 922 printer and I can't get the print head error message to go away. I have been on the Dell site and have followed what was suggested on their site. But I still can't get the message to go away. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

what's the message say, any code/numbers


----------



## redbravada (Oct 10, 2005)

The message in the display is print head error. Thats all it says.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

my printer has head cleaning software and it may be worth a try.

start/settings/printer...rt click on the 922/properties and see if you have the same.


----------



## redbravada (Oct 10, 2005)

I have properties but no cleaning software. Just aligning.


----------



## redbravada (Oct 10, 2005)

Please anyone that can help.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

did you align it? it may have died.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

The manual says that the print head has a short. If cleaning it doesnt help then you need to try replacing the heads.


----------



## redbravada (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry are the print heads on the cartridge or in the printer? 
And I couldn't align anything cause I can't get past this error. 
Thanks


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I believe the heads are built into the cartriages. Heres a link to the manuals for your printer. Try the owners manual. You may need a PDF viewer.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/PRN922/en/index.htm


----------

